# I got a back ache.



## jwmay (Jul 21, 2021)

I crouched on the floor trying to figure out how to disassemble this without breaking anything. Unfortunately there's a broken screw bearing down hard on a gib, locking the darn thing. Wish me luck!


----------



## jwmay (Jul 23, 2021)

Well I'm not sure this is progress, but I haven't damaged the threads yet anyhow.


----------



## jwmay (Jul 23, 2021)

And that second picture shows the difference between what came out and what's still in there.


----------



## jwmay (Jul 25, 2021)

Well truth be told, I was very excited to have this part. It's the compound slide rest from an Elgin 9" lathe.  But I've come to a discovery that may halt the project for good.  Three out of four dovetail crests seem to be worn and gone.


----------



## sdelivery (Jul 25, 2021)

Looks like you have a great pattern for some reverse engineering


----------



## jwmay (Jul 25, 2021)

Me and my machines aren't quite up to that. But I'm trying to get better. Haha!


----------



## jwmay (Jul 31, 2021)

Success! Left handed drill bits and a 12 ton press seemed to be the solution. Not sure I needed the drill bits actually. It sure is pretty where it ain't worn out.


----------



## jwmay (Aug 1, 2021)

Finally got the rest of that set screw out. Had to run a tap into it, then use pliers to unscrew the thing of the tap while the tap was still in the hole. Little booger refused to back out.


----------

